# Mess on the 3 mile bridge today !!!!!!!!!!!



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Pulling the boat, everyone started to lock them up just past the hump. My boat started to lean to the left so i had no choice but to go with it. I was afraid it was going to tip.There was a car in that lane and i creamed it with the boat trailer. Why dont they have caution lights that flash when theres an accident ?? :banghead:banghead Everyone ok, but for the PT Cruiser. The Whole front end got ripped off. So if you got hung up in that traffic, sorry. But, we were the second accident. There was another behind us.:hoppingmad:hoppingmad

Scott


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ouch. Glad you're OK.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw the traffic backed up when I was out in the bay fishing and figured there was an accident. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

The front of the PT got ripped off. Hope the boat isnt too damaged.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

The boats good but the trailer needs some attention. Very glad everyones ok.

Scott


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch.. Sorry for your luck, Yes they need some type of light system warning of a slow down....


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

That Really S*&^% But Glad everyone is OK!!!


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Well Scott glad the boats all right, because that is what really matters right?oke

Seriously glad you are ok.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Scott, if you need any of my tools etc to get it going again just give me a shout. Your welcome to use what I have......even my new welder if needed!


----------



## frog2007 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Scott, I just got on the forum to read the bad news. I hope you and family are okay! I understand the trailer was damaged but not the boat? Are we talking about the wellcraft? I know you were looking for another boat and was curious. Anyway, haven't talked in a while and wanted to say hello and see how things are. Miss you, your friend Frog.:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:usaflag


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Glad you are ok and so is everyone else. You cant get comfortable pulling a boat because something like this can happen in the blink of an eye.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

You aint kidding!!!!!!!!!!! Before i knew it i was locking up the brakes and i looked in the mirror and saw the boat leaning and going into the left lane.:banghead My son was with me and i talked to him after about what would have happened if we were out on the boat and had only a couple of beers. I think he got the point.:doh

Scott


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Scott, hate to hear this buddy but I'm glad you and your son are alright. :angel


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

What drives me crazy is the way people drive around trucks pulling boats. I can't tell you how many times I tried to leave 2-3 trucklengths between me and the car in front of me, only to have some bozo cut in front of me. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad

The only way to avoid those bozos doing that is to follow close enough that there is not alot of space, but then you get what happened here. It is the worst on a bridge, because you literally have nowhere to go. People drive on that bridge like it is the audabon.

I think you should be allowed to shoot those idiots cars with a paintball gun or something to help mark them. It would be a badge of shame, a veritable scarlet letter that everyone could see. :takephoto


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

COL... I'm still sitting on the darn bridge an hour later. I'm about 3/4 mi from you... We're moving...


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep Cow Doctor, you said it. You try and do whats right and leave a little room and people see it as an opportunity to gain what...30 feet? And they always jump in right at the worst time when everyone' slowing down and that extra 30' means the difference between hitting the person infront of you and not. Shitty situation man, you do what you can and chalk the othe part up to insurance.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> COL... I'm still sitting on the darn bridge an hour later. I'm about 3/4 mi from you... We're moving...


 You do know this was years ago and not today right?? Lol..


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

way to bring back a post from 2009!! DOH!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim I have to wonder how he brought it up?? LOL,funny though..


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Not to mention the speed at which most people go on that bridge. It's like roller derby.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

whalerjon said:


> Not to mention the speed at which most people go on that bridge. It's like roller derby.


I think its funny how people will haul ass and then when they get to gulf breeze they slam on brakes.that is also how you can tell its a local.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> COL... I'm still sitting on the darn bridge an hour later. I'm about 3/4 mi from you... We're moving...


Must have been on the bridge for a while


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang! That was one hell of a wait :001_huh:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Car hit a car. Tow truck came to pick up crashed car, tow truck broke down. Tow truck towing car gets towed. Car hits cop car door then hits other cop car. Then car breaks down from sitting for so long. Cluster to say the least. This was today\\\'s accident.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ha... we were wondering what happened as we were coming back under the bridge.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow !!! Really old post. Saw the heading and was shocked i started it.

Scott


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> Must have been on the bridge for a while


LMAO.. After sitting for hours yesterday with no updates on any of the radio stations, I checked the forum and someone apparently had kicked up this old thread. I wouldn't have checked the post date on my BB anyway as I can't really read the screen without my glasses. I thought I was getting accurate information though:laughing:. It was a real mess yesterday. Folks got out of their cars up and down the bridge and were just hanging out together. Btw, you know it's realy aggravating when traffic in the opposing lane drives by waving and smiling. As east bound traffic began moving, west bound traffic had come to a standstill all the way to Gulf Breeze, so I suppose there was an accident going west bound caused by the east bound SNAFU. It was all good, I had a case of oysters in the trunk if I needed them:thumbup:.


----------

